# Wild Betta sorority?!



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I went to my LFS yesterday and they had a couple of wild Bettas. ONe of the species I really want, can anyone identify it's name for me? I can't remember what it was.

This wild Betta had a long body, red sales, and blue eyes. It looked kind of like the snakehead fighter, but without the black markings and with blue eyes.

Now my second question. Can you do a sorority with a mix of wild and manmade Bettas?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Can someone tell me what LFS means? I heat it a lot around here. Is it a fish store?


----------



## bribri92 (Dec 26, 2010)

LFS means "local fish store" and LPS means "local pet store".


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bribri92 said:


> LFS means "local fish store" and LPS means "local pet store".


Thank you!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

It stands for Local Fish Store and sorry baylee I cant help you identify. Sounds like Betta rutilans and i dont know about housing with other females. I'd be interested to know though.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

That's it! It is Betta rutilans!

So... does anyone know if you can do a sorority with one of them and common pet store Bettas?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The ibc says they can be housed in community or species tanks but other then that I have no clue... http://www.ibcbettas.org/smp/species/rutilans.html


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

i know betta imbellis and betta mahachai can live pretty peacfully together.


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

How would you be certain that you've found a wild betta at the pet store? I've been interested in them for a while now, as I read you can keep them together without aggression. But so far I've only seen them online to order off aquabid.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

You can tell because there is usually a name card that says something other than Betta splendins. Or they usually look different, some have duller colors, some are longer and bigger, they all have short fins. The more common variety (Then again wilds aren't common!) have it so every other scale is black and it looks so cool! They also a lot of times have a touch of copper (That type)

If you look up wild Betta species you'll see the difference. 

I'm so curious about this sorority thing. Would the females be too aggressive from the petstore? Or vise versa and the wilds are too aggressive? I wonder if anyone has tried this before.


----------

